# Hornets to unveil new alternate unis



## girllovesthegame

after Thanksgiving.




> • Very odd situation unfolding in New Orleans, as follows: The Hornets' road uni normally has white and purple pinstripes, but they'll be wearing a modified version of that design for their three October games (two of which are at home) and their November road games. This design features white and yellow pinstripes, plus a yellow-trimmed collar and a patch, all to promote Gulf Coast oil spill restoration. Their home uniform is unaffected, and they'll go back to their usual road design in December. Meanwhile, the Hornets will be unveiling a new alternate uni right after Thanksgiving, plus they'll be wearing their Mardi Gras uniforms on Feb. 27, March 6 and March 7.


http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=lukas/101026_uni_watch_NBA_preview


----------



## Floods

I'd go purple but it will probably be gold.


----------



## Tooeasy

mardi gras unis are already purple, at least half of them. We'll see, im really interested in to what they have come up with, i imagine its gotta be pretty saucy


----------



## girllovesthegame

Yeah, I'm thinking gold/yellow too.


----------



## girllovesthegame

http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2010/11/new_orleans_hornets_unveil_mar_1.html


----------



## Wade County

YES!

Loved the yellow ones last time, and these are bomb.

Kudos to NO.


----------



## thaKEAF

:yep: niice


----------



## girllovesthegame

They're ok. I need to see them on the court.


----------

